#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > Θέρμανση >  > > >  >  >  Προδιαγραφές για  εστίες και καμινάδες

## Efpalinos

*1.* Υπάρχουν (ή προβλέπονται στο άμεσο μέλλον) προδιαγραφές σε εστίες & ξυλόσομπες? Προβλέπεται έλεγχος καυσαερίων σε εστίες & ξυλόσομπες (όπως γίνεται με τους καυστήρες πετρελαίου?)
*2.* Ποιοι είναι οι περιορισμοί που ορίζουν τη ασφαλή χωροθέτηση και κατασκευή καμινάδων?
*3.* Τι προβλέπεται σε όμορα κτίρια που έχουν σημαντική υψομετρική διαφορά και οι επικρατούντες άνεμοι μεταφέρουν τα καυσαέρια από το ένα κτίριο στο διπλανό?

Το αυξανόμενο κόστος των ορυκτών καυσίμων για θέρμανση έχει επιφέρει στροφή σε εναλλακτικές λύσεις και συγκεκριμένα αυξανόμενη χρήση ξυλείας. Τι προβλέψεις γενικά υπάρχουν για τις περιβαλλοντικές επιπτώσεις? Σε άλλες χώρες όπως Αγγλία, ΗΠΑ κατά το πέρασμα από τη χρήση ξυλείας & άνθρακα στο φυσικό αέριο και πετρέλαιο όχι μόνο απαγορεύθηκε η χρήση των πρώτων αλλά αχρηστεύθηκαν και οι καμινάδες μόνιμα (σφράγισμα με σκυρόδεμα).

----------

